# This Years Most Unique Catch



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have to say our most unique catch boated and released this year...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is the second damnedest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Crazy. You're daring to be putting a camera on the bottom like that. I'd be scared to death I'd lose it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats cool, using a TrollPro?


-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Video camera is called Water Wolf. It's designed for under water fishing. I've captured some amazing footage of what lurks beneath. Camera is really not that pricey. Having good tackle setup helps from loosing it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

neat
:mrgreen:


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

That's neat. One time I snagged a wadded mess of line. Started pulling it in by hand and suddenly a fish was fighting on the other end!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha, that's pretty cool K2! I bet those cameras are a lot of fun.


----------

